# Pregnacare conception tablets and missed period



## barbarap

hello,
i've been taking pregnacare conception tables for a month as we're going to start trying at the end of the year and thought i would start taking them a few months before..
i should have had my period on the 2nd Oct, I'm usually pretty regular but as of today 8th Oct the period hasn't arrived. had usual painful cramps but they're now gone...
I'm not pregnant and am not massively worried, it just upsets me that now that I want to be regular I happened to miss a period. I was wondering if maybe taking all these new vitamins might have affected my body.
anyone with a similar experience?
thanks a lot
b


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi Barbara. It's funny you say that I started taking them about a month ago too and I notice I have ovulated wayyyy later than usual. Every other month I would have ovulated by now!! So maybe they are delaying ovulation for us and that would explain why you are late. So annoying!!!!!!


----------



## crossroads

WANBMUM said:


> Hi Barbara. It's funny you say that I started taking them about a month ago too and I notice I have ovulated wayyyy later than usual. Every other month I would have ovulated by now!! So maybe they are delaying ovulation for us and that would explain why you are late. So annoying!!!!!!

I too have noticed this in myself.

Why would they do that?


----------



## WANBMUM

Really??? I have no idea, it must be something in them perhaps. Would love to know. Getting so frustrated and tired of dtd!! Waiting for ovulation. Oh well at least I am I spose, I hope.


----------



## barbarap

funny you say that because the past month i was observing my cervical mucus and it wasn't as abundant or thick as it usually is....
will start taking parsley tea tonight, i've heard it helps bringing on the period.


----------



## crossroads

WANBMUM said:


> Really??? I have no idea, it must be something in them perhaps. Would love to know. Getting so frustrated and tired of dtd!! Waiting for ovulation. Oh well at least I am I spose, I hope.

Apparently according to FF my O occured 4 days before AF :fool:


----------



## M_LONDON

Hi, 

I'm new to this website. My problem is that I started taking Pregnacare conception about a month and a half ago AND I am pretty sure that it is the cause of my delayed period. I usually have a regular 30 day cycle. However, I am currently on DAY 39 and no sign of my period! This is getting me really worried and depressed, as we are planning to start TTC next month. I am definitely not pregnant. This has never happened before. I can't believe it! I have stopped taking the Pregnacare tablets and am just hoping that things get back to normal. Did things return to normal for you? Has anyone else had this experience with Pregnacare?


----------



## 41zipster

Yes, this happened to me - Pregnacare delayed AF the first month by 4 days - not quite as many as you guys, but still delayed it. (well I don't know if it was that, but its sounding like it was). Then the next cycle it was back to normal. So hopefully it will sort itself out for you ladies. I have to take them as I am slight anaemic but there is no real scientific reason why you should take them before you are pregnant as long as you are healthy I guess.


----------



## beadyeyes

me toooooo!!!! 
Ov delayed by a week!!


----------



## M_LONDON

So, others have experienced the same problem. This shows that it really is the pregnacare that has messed up my cycle. It doesn't make sense, as they are just vitamins. Why would this happen?


----------



## 41zipster

I am thinking it could be the iron?? But who knows?  It could also be coincidence.


----------



## mand1975

I know this is an old post. We have been TTC for over a year now and I KNOW my cylces like the back of my hand. 25 days level 2 on ovulation monitor day 8 to 9 and fertile level 3 on day 12.

I started taking this pregnacare I was approaching fertility from day 8 to 15 and became fertile today. This has never happened in the 15 or so months I have been TTC so can only put it down to the month on these tablets. 

So I guess I shouldnt get too excited when my period is late this month then. I wont be taking them again thats for sure. 

Good luck everyone TTC. We are starting IVF in June :o)


----------



## brillbride

hi sorry for resurrecting this post--my ov has been delayed due to these and EPO also-----i hope it doesnt take long for them to get the hell out a my system!!!


----------



## bouli

Hi everyone! Have exactly the same problem. started taking Pregnacare last month and for the first time ever my period is 5 days late and definetly not pregnant..it is a relief to hear that it could be the tablets and not actually something wrong with me...
Has anyone stopped taking the tablets?? Should I keep taking Pregnacare or should I stop?? so frustrating to be late when it is the first cycle TTC..I am just praying for my period to come!!!


----------



## mumoffive

Why does pregnancare do that? i thought they were just vitamins? Can they affect your cycle? sorry for sounding ignorant.


----------



## Crazymama

Hi All, I think this is happening to me too! I took it all through my 3 pregnancies with no problem but have never taken whilst TTC. Now my period is late but I'm not pregnant, most annoying!


----------



## mumoffive

I posted about this a while backe because i was considering taking them and remembered this thread. Now i have them in my cupboard and am reluctant..but how on earth can a vitamin supplement stop your period. I really do find that hard to believe...but its difficult not to believe it when you hear your stories. I think i might just continue with sanatogen ones. I have never had any issues with them.


----------



## Crazymama

I agree entirely mumoffive. I have just decided to stop incase it is them. May try the sanatogen or just folic acid. Can always go onto pregnacare again once pregnant, as i did previously. Not really concerned about my diet so should be fine. Interesting that I'm just as anxious TTC no.4. Thought I might be a bit more chilled, but really am not!


----------



## mpenny

I started taking pregnacare conception a couple of days after ovulation. My period was due on the 14th, its now the 17th and still no period? Has anyone had a delayed period caused by these pills?


----------



## XxDellixX

Ive just bought some of these today to start trying. I have been taking folic acid but id heard good reports for the pregnacare so i thought id try them. Ive already ov and due the :witch: next week. Dont know whether to wait now or start taking them.


----------



## Gemie

I haven't had a problem with them hun... I'd say start taking them :)


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes mine was delayed by 10 days, but it all seems to of returned back to normal, so stick with it you have to do what us best for your future baby, or maybe you could just try folic acid on it's own if you really don't want to take it any longer :)


----------



## mamadonna

ah bloody hell i've just started taking these i think i mite just leave them till i kno i'm pg then start again i've still got folic so gonna go back on them


----------



## Gemie

Did you get the conception ones Donna? I've been taking them from the start and hd no problem. x


----------



## me_nikol

Same here, we are trying to get pregnant again, i was on Pregnacare and switched to Pregnacare Conception (have a history of NTD pregnancy) 3 months ago. The last 2 months i was late by about 5 days, this month it has been more than 10 days (and I always, and i mean always have a regular 28 day cycle. ). Being to the doctors yesterday hoping to hear we are having a baby, instead we hear about a waayyyy delayed ovulation (no baby). I also do not understand WHY. I am going back to my regular Pregnacare..


----------



## Amy

me_nikol said:


> Same here, we are trying to get pregnant again, i was on Pregnacare and switched to Pregnacare Conception (have a history of NTD pregnancy) 3 months ago. The last 2 months i was late by about 5 days, this month it has been more than 10 days (and I always, and i mean always have a regular 28 day cycle. ). Being to the doctors yesterday hoping to hear we are having a baby, instead we hear about a waayyyy delayed ovulation (no baby). I also do not understand WHY. I am going back to my regular Pregnacare..

morning hun wow this post is really old but glad its dug up cos iv just got af 3days late and thought it was cos of stress but i took these tablets for most of my cycle! Not full cycle cos i have a bad memory. Im not going to take them again next cycle cos i was gutted to be 3days late and not pregnant.good luck


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, this is interesting!! I've been taking these this cycle too. Don't know if they've delayed anything yet but unlike the rest of you I would actually love if they did because I'm going on hols without my hubby and it looks like I'm going to miss my entire fertile window... If pregnacare buys me a day or two for bd'ing when I get back I'll be very pleased!!!


----------



## davo

Wow in a way I'm so glad this thread has been dug up.
Have been taking these religiously for 2 months since ttc.
Cycles used to always be 28days before and last one was 31 days with lots of spotting prior to af. According to FF I didn't ov til cd23 which really surprised me.
This cycle I'm on cd19 and no ov yet according to cdfm :nope:
Do you reckon pregnacare is really to blame then? Should I just stop taking them?


----------



## Soili

Ok, this happened to me too. I don't know if it's an existing condition I have that Pregnacare made worse? But I stopped them a few weeks ago and started Iron+Vit C and B-50 instead and so far still no period. CD44 so day, my longest cycle ever. I'm going to doctors in 3 days, so I'm gonna keep taking those next days, in case they made me have anovulatory cycle and are stopping my breakthrough bleeding from happening now. But as soon as I'm back from doctors, I'm quitting ALL the supplements.


----------



## Soili

davo said:


> Wow in a way I'm so glad this thread has been dug up.
> Have been taking these religiously for 2 months since ttc.
> Cycles used to always be 28days before and last one was 31 days with lots of spotting prior to af.

I've started spotting since taking pregnacare too!


----------



## davo

Soili said:


> davo said:
> 
> 
> Wow in a way I'm so glad this thread has been dug up.
> Have been taking these religiously for 2 months since ttc.
> Cycles used to always be 28days before and last one was 31 days with lots of spotting prior to af.
> 
> I've started spotting since taking pregnacare too!Click to expand...

Really!? Right, think I'm gonna stop them then. Just can't understand why vits would make this kinda thing happen though? Especially ones designed for us that are TTC!


----------



## Soili

davo said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davo said:
> 
> 
> Wow in a way I'm so glad this thread has been dug up.
> Have been taking these religiously for 2 months since ttc.
> Cycles used to always be 28days before and last one was 31 days with lots of spotting prior to af.
> 
> I've started spotting since taking pregnacare too!Click to expand...
> 
> Really!? Right, think I'm gonna stop them then. Just can't understand why vits would make this kinda thing happen though? Especially ones designed for us that are TTC!Click to expand...

I have NO idea. It's not even some crazy high levels on vits in there.

I have this other theory though. I started taking Pregnacare when we officially started trying. So ever since then I could never stop thinking about it. It's like every morning I'm taking it, I get reminded we're TTC. Could it be some subliminal stress??


----------



## davo

Soili said:


> davo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davo said:
> 
> 
> Wow in a way I'm so glad this thread has been dug up.
> Have been taking these religiously for 2 months since ttc.
> Cycles used to always be 28days before and last one was 31 days with lots of spotting prior to af.
> 
> I've started spotting since taking pregnacare too!Click to expand...
> 
> Really!? Right, think I'm gonna stop them then. Just can't understand why vits would make this kinda thing happen though? Especially ones designed for us that are TTC!Click to expand...
> 
> I have NO idea. It's not even some crazy high levels on vits in there.
> 
> I have this other theory though. I started taking Pregnacare when we officially started trying. So ever since then I could never stop thinking about it. It's like every morning I'm taking it, I get reminded we're TTC. Could it be some subliminal stress??Click to expand...

I bet it probably could you know! Am still thinking it may be best to stop though and see what happens? :shrug:


----------



## Soili

Ok, guys, this is some weird wicked stuff and I'm going to sound like a complete loony, but here's the facts. I got off the pill a year ago, in February. First 4 months my cycles were more or less regular 28-31 days. Then we decided to start trying and I went out and bought Pregnacare (the one the doubles as pregnancy+conception). First month taking it, my ovulation was 10 days late. I got slightly worried, but wrote it off as one time thing. Next 6 months, my cycles got completely wacko! 

This last one I started charting and was taking notes of everything. I was taking Pregnacare from CD1 to CD19, first thing in the morning, with breakfast. I was having fertile CM from CD12 and pretty much notstop, but no ovulation. The long time suspicion of Pregnacare's "HELP" to conceive finally overpowered me and I decided to stop taking it on CD20. Same day later I got +ve OPK. I didn't have Folic Acid as it is, so I decided to go back to Pregnacare. So started taking again on CD21, having missed just one day, CD20, the day I got +ve OPK. Despite the +ve OPK, I didn't ovulate in the next days. I stopped Pregnacare again on CD24. Started spotting 2 days later. 

I finally ovulated on CD32.

Moral of the story: it might as well just be a total coincidence, but I'm not touching this Pregnacare ever again!


----------



## Patient girl

So glad I am on this forum! I bought 2 packs of these last weekend (on special offer!) & was going to start them when my current multi-vits were finished :nope: 
So which ones do you think you're going to take now, ladies?


----------



## Soili

Patient girl said:


> So glad I am on this forum! I bought 2 packs of these last weekend (on special offer!) & was going to start them when my current multi-vits were finished :nope:
> So which ones do you think you're going to take now, ladies?

I'm not taking anything anymore. I'm off all supplements cold turkey. When I get pregnant, I will start Folic Acid.


----------



## Pocketmonster

Oh no!!!! I've just started taking this supplement!!! The last few days!!

I wonder if it is holding my period off even more!! Ahhhh!!!! I'm CD64 and had a BFN on CD51....

Contemplating just stopping! What a waste! Can't believe something that is mean't to help is doing the opposite!! Ggggrrrr!!


----------



## davo

I've stopped taking them as of yesterday but prob too late to tell any difference this cycle. Just taking folic acid instead


----------



## Pocketmonster

Well I might save them, they say they can be taken during early stages of pregnancy anyway so maybe when I get my BFP I can finish them off!!!

Or 'if' I get my BFP I should say!!! Lol!


----------



## millybum

Myself and DH have been ttc for over 1 year now.
I was just taking folic acid, and waiting for cycles to regulate after being on bcp for over 14 years.
Last year, my cycles were all to wack. Ranging from 35 to 84 days - it made ttc impossible and very frustrating. So much so, that DH and I just stopped having sex, cos we were so stressed with the mad cycles.

I've been taking Pregnacare Conception along with Omega 3-6-9 for over a month now.
I don't know whether it's coincidence or not, but my last cycle was only 32 days.
I had plenty ewcm and a few days of it.
Didn't catch the eggy last month, but feeling I'm good about ttc again.

DH has also been taking the male Conception suppliment for over a month.
I really notice the difference in his "stuff" too, and he's said he is noticing "more".

Sorry if it's tmi, but I'm hoping the suppliments will help us conceive a healthy and happy baby this year.

Baby dust and good luck to all ttc! xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi 
Im taking Santogen and I havent had any problems, have any ladies on Santogen had problems? I know that pregnacare has a few more vits in them than the santogen so maybe thats what causes it? I have to admit though my doc said you dont really need to bother with anything other than folic acid which you can buy on its own at tescos for really cheap - maybe it would be best just to take those as it is in the first 4 weeks (when you havent even got your bfp) that its the most important to have it. 
Bit worrying though i must admit!


----------



## Pocketmonster

Hi is good to hear a positive story! Thanks! I think I might go through the packet anyway and see what happens. 

To be honest my cycles are all over the place anyway so if there is a chance it might help then it's worth a try. 

I will bear it in mind about the santogen ones for in the future though!! Hopefully I'm seeing the nurse Thursday and she might give me my BFP!!! CD64 and still not AF....spotting on CD56 and 57!!!

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

wow good luck pocketmonster - hope you get good news! If you do go onto Santogen tescos have a get 3 for 2 offer which is quite good 
lol feel like im advertising for tescos now!


----------



## Pocketmonster

Well fingers crossed! I tested CD51 and had a negative...but still no AF so maybe I was a little early! In the context of my random long cycle!

Fab thank you! x x


----------



## SianW82

I was taking Pregnacare Conception for the past 6 months of TTC. My cycles have always been regular and as soon as I started taking these they went crazy. Anything from 27 days to 35 days (not normal for me) with, at times, up to 9 days spotting prior to the flow! So this past month I didn't take them and just took folic acid, and on day 24 my period started! I actually thought it was implantation so have had a very disappointing week. After reading this thread I will NOT be taking any more of the Pregnacare Conception, and will just stick to folic acid and see what happens.
All the very best of luck to all xx


----------



## Soili

Sian, so 6 months of Pregnacare, weird cycles, spotting. Off it - short cycle, no spotting. Girl, if I wasn't convinced already, you sold it to me now! The first part is exactly my story. I hope I get back to normal too, now that I stopped taking it!


----------



## Waitin4astork

I've taken Sanatogen every day all through TTC and still now, and I've never had a problem with them. Pregnacare sent my cycle out of whack when I tried that first, and also gave me awful stomach pains. Weird that something which is meant to help you conceive, seems to want to make things harder!


----------



## davo

Thanks Sian seems like definite proof! I had a total of 8 days prior to af of spotting last cycle and was my 1st cycle of taking pregnacare and also had my longest cycle of 31 days. I know its not that long but when you're ttcing and you're a few days 'late' you start going a lil bit crazy :dohh:

Waitin4astork - weird you should mention stomach pains cos I had some v dodgy pains off and on last cycle too


----------



## Kays Queen

This is worrisome news and am glad I saw dis. I started it this cycle and am expecting AF in a weeks tym. My cycle is almost like clockwork so am really glad I saw this so that if the witch does not come on due date,I won't start jumping for joy immediately! :(
I will continue with this first pack to see how it goes because I have also read success stories. Just incase different individuals have different reactions to the drug.


----------



## Lyra

So glad I've seen this thread because I was going to get some of these when my current multivits ran out. Especially glad I didn't as I have to take 2 x 1-a-day tablets as I've lost part of my bowel due to ulcerative colitis a few years ago and don't absorb all the nutrients a normal person does. Can't imagine how long it would take me to ovulate if I was taking 2 x pregnacare a day!


----------



## GettingBroody

Soili said:


> I'm not taking anything anymore. I'm off all supplements cold turkey. When I get pregnant, I will start Folic Acid.

Hon, I really don't think it's a good idea to stop taking folic acid... It's really important in the first few weeks, even before you get your bfp. Also it takes a while for your body to build up the necessary store of folic acid, that's why doctors advise you to start taking it about 2 months before ttc...:flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

Hi girls,

it happened the same thing to me. In the beginning I didn't make any of it because I have irregular cycles but at one point I realised that my AF was far too late. I started putting all the pieces together and I realised that with high probability my lack of ovulation was due to pregnacare.
I did some search on it and in short, among massive dosage of vitamines, there also is a ridiculous amount of iron. Many doctors now recommend to take baby aspirin 75mg daily as it helps during conception and implantation. aspiring among other benefits, thinners the blood which is exactly the opposite as high dosage of iron in a non anemic person does. By saying this I am not suggesting to take baby aspirin, neither I am saying it is all down to iron. It is also widely known that vitamin B6, magnesion and vitamim C play a very important role in the functioning of the reproductive system of women, taking such high dosages of them may lead to malfunctioning. 
An other point to make is that there is not enough research been done on the matter, the only link scientists managed to make is between folic acid and spina bifida, if you are deficient than your baby has higher chances of presenting with the illness at various degrees. As it is tricky to measure folic acid throughout pregnancy, doctors advise to get supplements. But this is about it.
All other research we read about on the back of supplements boxes are done by pharma companies and they have some very clever way of going around regulations on what the box can say. 
I personally stopped taking them as soon as I realised and my advise is not to take anything else than folic acid. The majority of women will have good levels of vitamins in their blood.
What upsets me the most is that I should have known better, I am a scientist but when it comes to me it's like that doesn't matter anymore. We want a baby so much that I was willing to try anything, even if it meant putting aside what I know very well!

Well girls I wish you all good luck. Do not panic if AF doesn't show, it takes about a month for things to go back to normal.


----------



## Soili

GettingBroody said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> I'm not taking anything anymore. I'm off all supplements cold turkey. When I get pregnant, I will start Folic Acid.
> 
> Hon, I really don't think it's a good idea to stop taking folic acid... It's really important in the first few weeks, even before you get your bfp. Also it takes a while for your body to build up the necessary store of folic acid, that's why doctors advise you to start taking it about 2 months before ttc...:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for your concern! But I've been taking Pregnacare for 7 months, I'm sure I've built up SO much folic acid already ;) I asked my doctor about it, and she said I don't have to take anything for the moment, seeing how I've been on Pregnacare for so long. And I drink a lot of Kefir on daily basis and it's loaded with Folic Acid in its most natural form. I'm sure I'm covered :D


----------



## SianW82

Pregnacare Conception totally messed up my cycles and I only realised it a few weeks ago. Thrown them away now and just taking folic acid as per the Dr. Really annoyed about it cos I will always wonder if I would have had my BFP by now if I hadn't taken this stuff and my cycles would be ok. 
Best of luck to all xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

I always had perfect cycles of 26 days. Took Pregnacare Conception for last 2 months and had 23 day cycle and this last one was 29 days.
I won't be wasting any more money on these tablets and just sticking to regular Folic Acid.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kays Queen

Like I said,like clockwork :(


----------



## LaRockera

I've been taking pregnacare conception ever since I've started ttc and never really had any problems. The reason I chose them is because they tend to have the same vits as fertilaid which is highly recommended, but far more expensive (30 quid for a month's supply or something as crazy). Recently we started taking the twin back 'his and hers' for conception and the man's composition is far better and more complete than any other vits I've seen out there.

If I finish my current pack and have to by another (and I bet my guts I will have to :growlmad:) I may just give sanatogen a try just to see what happens. :shrug:

Also, even if I stopped taking anything else, I'd still take folic acid, and if the doctor said otherwise I'd get a second opinion. Just imho.

x


----------



## Soili

LaRockera said:


> Also, even if I stopped taking anything else, I'd still take folic acid, and if the doctor said otherwise I'd get a second opinion. Just imho.

Was this addressed specifically to me?


----------



## Tizy

Me and my OH started taking 'His and Hers' Pregnacare Conception at the end of Feb after coming off bpc and I got pregnant straight away, I didn't even get my first af after the pill. I've heard many good things about getting your OH to take vitamins to improve the quality and strength of the sperm.....Its def worth giving it a go. We really never believed it would happen so soon but it has and fingers crossed my little bean sticks. Good luck to everyone :dust: I hope your :bfp:'s come soon X


----------



## music81

I have been taking pregnacare conception for about 2 weeks now and my period arrived today, 2 days early. I usually have a very light period lasting a few days but today it's really heavy. Can these vitamins make your period heavier? I am new to all this! We're TTC in sept. (They suggest to start taking them for a few months before TTC.)


----------



## CrazyKitty

I started taking Pregnacare Conception 3days ago - after reading these I shall be reverting back to plain old folic acid! I've not long had the implant out so don't know if I'm going to be regular for a while but am not risking it anyway!xox


----------



## hoor

hey all

just read the post and wanted to ask you all kindly help me out

i hav started takin pregnacare his and her conception tablets like 14days ago and was already takin folic acid tablets from last month and didnt stop it...mi due period date was 20 but periods are 4 day late i did my pt today but unfortunatly it came out negative and i can also feel periods pain but they are being felt in intervals 

can you people tell me that is this pregnacare tablets disturbs your cycle as my cycle is very reguler


----------



## Skelleron

I know this is an old post but thanks for recycling it! I think it answers my question as to why this month, our first TTC, my usual regular cycle has been 8+ days late with 2 days late spotting but no real AF & BFN too!
I started taking pregnacare conception 1-month ago - maybe this explains my problems! I've just finished & won't be buying more just in case (will stick to folic acid)

Right I'm going to start properly charting & get this back under control!

Thanks again


----------



## twinkle458

Hi Ladies

I'm pretty sure the delayed ov/af is due to the vitamin B12 in the pregnacare tablets - this is used if you have Lutenal Phase Defect, so would explain why it alters your cycles if you start taking it.... xx


----------



## mrsc81

Anyone feel more fatigued since taking them? I started taking them 2 wks into my last cycle, within 2 days i was having really bad cramps which lasted about 10 days, i started spotting 4 days before af which was also not normal for me and had bad pms which i have never had. That cycle was 42 days, previous cycles were 34, 27, 32, 42, 41, 35.. Now this cycle still lots of intermittent cramping and sore bbs etc, its been my 1st month using cbfm and after 19 sticks i was still on low fertility, so i reset it and from cd 34 my fertility has been high, today is cd 37! Im thinking im either going to ovulate really late or this is a anovulatory cyle.. I was thinking my body was messed up due to my pcos and maybe hormones out of whack but now im thinking this could all be down to pregnacare conception :dohh:


----------



## mrsc81

I switched to Sanatogen mother to be yesterday, ive had 5 days of high on my cbfm... this morning cd 39 and i got my PEAK !! :happydance: Coincidence? I dont know :shrug:


----------



## lotte

i started using pregnacare conception too this month - i took them for about 1 n half weeks at the start of the cycle and heard these horrible rumours and true to form i am now on CD38 with NO sign of AF etc in sight from an average cylce of 30 days, with last 2 being 27 days and 29 days. i stopped taking them when i heard these rumours but its happened to me too. just hope my cycle goes back to normal!! i would honestly avoid like the plague x x


----------



## Just_married

I've been reading a few threads about pregnacare conception as me and my hubby were going to buy some today after our 9th unsuccessful cycle of ttc. 
Tbh if it delays my ovulation I would be pleased, I have went from a clockwork 28 day cycle to a 25/26 day cycle which simply doesn't seem to be long enough. Maybe they aren't right for everyone, but as I have a history of Anemia & slightly low b12 My hubby and i are going to give these a try for 3 cycles. I'm fortunate enough to have clear ovulation pains for about 6 hours when it happens, but I'll be bding all month anyway lol. I think I might pop over to the pregnancy forums to see if there is a different slant on pregnacare conception, because the manufacturers website has lots of positive feedback. Maybe it's confusing as there are so many different pregnacare pills and not all the bad feedback about it here is about the conception one? Just wondering?


----------



## belle85

I started taking the pregnacare conception tablets, around 2 months ago, switching from boots own brand 'conception support'. When I was taking the boots vits I was having roughly 30 day cycle give or take a day and ovulating on around day 14/15, with plenty of EWCM.. 

The first month of taking pregnacare conception, I didn't feel great and had a nasty virus. I had no CM to speak of for the whole month, but put it down to being unwell physically. I was tracking ovulation with OPK's and found that ovulation was delayed by a few days, on day 22/23. I also had spotting around ovulation for the first time. My luteal phase was also slightly shorter and AF finally came on day 34.Although I had a couple of days of light spotting prior. I also had terrible PMS, and was extremely irritable. I thought that the delayed O and AF and lack of cm was due to having had a virus, although did wonder if it was related to starting Pregnacare Conception. But continued on to the next pack, as had bought two packs while on offer. 

This month I've had only a little CM and no EWCM. I'm not using OPk's but think I ovulated around day 21/22, as had some spotting. I then had further spotting on day 28, which I hoped might be implantation bleeding. I foolishly thought that AF would be due around day 30/31 as it would have been in the past, I didn't consider when ovulation happened as wasn't tracking. Needless to say I'm on CD 33 now and there is no sign of AF, having since considered the date when I think I ovulated I guess it will be in the next day or so.

I have been disappointed as I thought I might have been pregnant this month,as I've been feeling really tired, bbs have become huge and had no cramps to indicate AF is on way. Took test yesterday and got BFN. Have read this thread and decided to stop taking Pregnacare Conception, will just take folic acid from now on. I have a fairly healthy diet and lifestyle and wonder if I've OD'd on vits, just hope they don't take too long to get out of my system!


----------



## Just_married

belle85 said:


> I started taking the pregnacare conception tablets, around 2 months ago, switching from boots own brand 'conception support'. When I was taking the boots vits I was having roughly 30 day cycle give or take a day and ovulating on around day 14/15, with plenty of EWCM..
> 
> The first month of taking pregnacare conception, I didn't feel great and had a nasty virus. I had no CM to speak of for the whole month, but put it down to being unwell physically. I was tracking ovulation with OPK's and found that ovulation was delayed by a few days, on day 22/23. I also had spotting around ovulation for the first time. My luteal phase was also slightly shorter and AF finally came on day 34.Although I had a couple of days of light spotting prior. I also had terrible PMS, and was extremely irritable. I thought that the delayed O and AF and lack of cm was due to having had a virus, although did wonder if it was related to starting Pregnacare Conception. But continued on to the next pack, as had bought two packs while on offer.
> 
> This month I've had only a little CM and no EWCM. I'm not using OPk's but think I ovulated around day 21/22, as had some spotting. I then had further spotting on day 28, which I hoped might be implantation bleeding. I foolishly thought that AF would be due around day 30/31 as it would have been in the past, I didn't consider when ovulation happened as wasn't tracking. Needless to say I'm on CD 33 now and there is no sign of AF, having since considered the date when I think I ovulated I guess it will be in the next day or so.
> 
> I have been disappointed as I thought I might have been pregnant this month,as I've been feeling really tired, bbs have become huge and had no cramps to indicate AF is on way. Took test yesterday and got BFN. Have read this thread and decided to stop taking Pregnacare Conception, will just take folic acid from now on. I have a fairly healthy diet and lifestyle and wonder if I've OD'd on vits, just hope they don't take too long to get out of my system!

Most of the vits in it are B's and they are water soluble, if your body received too much it would simply 'pee it away' lol. This is my 2nd month taking them and it didn't affect my cycle at all so I think it's a case of different people need different things and maybe this brand is suitable for some but not others and we just have to try a few out to find the right one.

I started taking them because my mum contacted me to say in a trial using them for IVF couples the success rate went up by 60%, it hasn't been trialled in non IVF, but that doesnt mean it wont help in that context too. I'm going to continue on them as they haven't mucked up my cycle, plus I have a gluten free diet which means I sometimes miss the full wack of vits n nutrients from my diet.

Sounds like your body prefers the boots ones, so you just need to go with whats right for you.

Wishing you all the best in your TTC journey:kiss:


----------



## babycometome

Hi everyone, this is my first time on one of these forums/website. So we've been ttc since January 2012 and Im aware its only been just over a month (but) I have been taking these pregnacare tablets since then. My af is usually due by the 26-28 of each month and Im now 11 days late. Ive been late before, but the last time this happened was last September before my wedding when all hell was breaking loose! Ive been pretty regular since then. And coincidentally (??? or is it) as soon as I start taking pregnacare wierd things start to happen. I o'd on the 11 jan and ttc for that whole week before and even a few days after. Since I o'd i was experincing tight pulling cramps low down and some nausea that came and went. My back started to ache really badly as each day passed...so I started to think could it be??? The cramps didnt stop for the rest of the month and I was continuing to take pregnacare. And they were wierd cramps- they came and went, sometimes strong and quite painful and sometimes just a dull ache. So thats why I suspected that I 'could' be pregnant. My breasts were really sore, especially on the tips and in fact still are to this day. But I tested a day before my missed period and have tested about 7 times after that- all negative. So I thought that was just too strange and wondered if the tablets had done something to my cycle. I luckily found this thread and now just totally confused! I decided to stop taking the pregnacare two days ago and am taking folic acid instead (just in case) Still no period, breasts still sore but the cramps have stopped. Im not sure if they have completely because Ive been on my feet alot lately (and they seem to reduce when Im on my feet)...but Im beginning to realise it had to be the pills. Im frustrated and angry that Ive missed a period because of these tablets that are meant to help with conception instead of delaying periods. I cant calculate when I'll next ovulate until af comes...so its just a confusing frustrating waiting game. :shrug:
So its been a while since anyone wrote on this thread- not since last year. Was just wondering if there is anyone out there who is experiencing/experienced the same thing? Or just anyone who has gone through this and found out they were actually pregnant? Heaven knows how many of these types of threads Ive read... guess I just needed to reach out myself before going stir crazy! So thanks in advance to anyone who has anything to add :)


----------



## Skelleron

Hi babycometome & welcome to bnb. I was in a similar position to you in September & even posted on this thread. I have no proof but I stopped pregnacare conception and just took folic acid & vit D and given time my periods returned to 'normal', then in December I finally fell pregnant! I do now take pregnacare pregnancy tablets and I would rate them.
I wish u good luck & I also highly recommend the clearblue fertility monitor.


----------



## babycometome

Hi Skelleron, thanks so much for replying :) I havent read anything online that can prove it is pregnacare, but something just hasnt been feeling right. Ive read all sorts of crazy stories about some women never testing positive right up to the birth (!) and women having to to have multiple blood tests to confirm pregnancy when hpt did nothing. So you can imagine Im thinking ALL SORTS! Anyway, Im sort of floating back down to earth and settling that the negatives are just that. Im looking so forward to conceiving, its an ache in my chest. Thanks for the recommendation; thats exactly what we were planning on getting just to increase our chances, so we'll get to using it soon. Im sure its worth every penny! 
A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you on your pregnancy, must be the sweetest words in the world to be able to say to yourself 'Yes Im pregnant!' hehe im very happy for you and wish you all the happiness and joy and a wonderful pregnancy. Thank you again for replying x


----------



## Skelleron

I know exactly what u r saying & feeling, due to health problems it took us a long 18 months to conceive, but on the second month of using the monitor I got that long awaited BFP! Try to stay positive, but I know it's easier said than done!
Good luck & best wishes Xx
PS: look for cheaper monitors on eBay or amazon. I got a never used one off eBay, best purchase ever!


----------



## Chichilove

Is it possible that pregnacare conception can delay menses? I dnt believe it.isnt it just vitamins? Can someone highlight me on this pls. Thank you


----------



## sim_13

Hi Everyone,

I just joined this forum and new to this. I was taking pregacare last month(for 1st time) and my periods were delayed. We thought we hit it at our first try :cloud9: only but all tests were -ve. My periods were always on time (+/- 1 day max). While searching on net, we found this forum and I stopped pregacare on 31st.I had my period finally on 6th. Its 10 days delayed. We are again trying now. Can anyone tell me if there is any side effect of this medicine apart from delayed periods. And yes, I started losing my hairs as well (which my hubby says coz of high iron in pregacare). Please help me. I want my baby asap. :( 

Love,
Sim


----------



## julesrainbow

Hiya everyone,
I know this is a really old thread, but I am new to the site and have been lurking for a while. 
I was taking pregnacare conception for three months and was confused as to why my periods were late and why I was spotting for days before. After researching on the internet I have found people with similar stories so stopped taking it at the end of Jan. My period this month is also delayed and not as heavy as usual. Could those of you who stopped taking pregnacare conception tell me how long on average it took for your cycles to get back to normal? 
Skelleron - you said that given time they returned to normal? 
I'm so angry that they have effectively taken three months of ttc away from me. They also made my egg white disappear - last month I had it for 2 days (but still not my usual 5 days pre pregnacare).
Any responses would be extremely appreciated! 
Thanks ladies!!! x


----------



## debocool

hi all i am new to this post.i h'v v irregular periods (oly 3 times last year 2011)..and was diagnosed with pcos in may 2011..it broke my heart. my gp rec me metformin from then had normal menses(cd36)and usually ov cd21...have all signs of ovulation good ewcm.i am desperately trying for a baby from 5 months with no luck...i saw pregnacare conception in supermarket and bought one home.and having for 15 days...my ovdate must have been on cd22 and no signs of ov...very worried.using opk from 6days and doesnt show smiley i really weep at that time...getting frustrated.....help???????


----------



## julesrainbow

debocool said:


> hi all i am new to this post.i h'v v irregular periods (oly 3 times last year 2011)..and was diagnosed with pcos in may 2011..it broke my heart. my gp rec me metformin from then had normal menses(cd36)and usually ov cd21...have all signs of ovulation good ewcm.i am desperately trying for a baby from 5 months with no luck...i saw pregnacare conception in supermarket and bought one home.and having for 15 days...my ovdate must have been on cd22 and no signs of ov...very worried.using opk from 6days and doesnt show smiley i really weep at that time...getting frustrated.....help???????

Stop taking it ASAP! It completly ruined my cycle, I was like clockwork before I started taking them and am now struggling with irregular periods and spotting before hand. It's the devils vitamin supplement if you ask me!


----------



## babycometome

Hi julesrainbow, i check on here rarely but found your post on this thread. Im still interested to see how many women pregnacare has affected. After about 4 months my cycles came back to normal. I was on them for three months with very confusing symptoms (see in my post at the top if interested) and I too did some research online to see if any other women were getting problems- lo and behold I was right. I got off them immediately and my cycles didnt regulate until about a month and a half later. I just got on the folic acid and left it at that. Its been just over a year that we've been ttc, unfortunately nothing yet- but after about 6-7 months I decided to go on a supermarket brand of prenatal. I have a background in molecular biology and although I claim to be no expert, I ''suspect'' those extra chemicals like inositol, acetylcysteine and arginine 'may' have something to do with it. When you check just your average prenatal you wont find these extra chemicals in the formula. So who knows? Research the individual substances for yourself, maybe it will shed some light for you- or just ask your doctor. So just for your info, my cycles got back to normal after a month or so of coming off the tablets. It was heartbreaking to lose 4+ months thinking that I was doing my body good, when who knows what effect it was having on my reproductive system. I guess it doesnt matter what you know- when you're desperate to have a baby you'll try anything. Good luck to you mate!


----------



## mumoffive

Im not ttc but find this very interesting. It would be good to do a poll to see how many women have been affected. I cant really see how vitamins can delay your period but it does make you wonder doesnt it when so many seem to have similar issues. I did take it but only for a short while and found they were too expensive so stopped using them. Even when i did fall pregnant, i used ordinary pregnancy vitamins from tescos.


----------



## ecarroll2

Hey ladies, 
I also had horrible side-effects from pregnacare pre-conception. I am sure lots of women have absolutely no problem with the supplement, but at the same time lots of women do see nasty side effects. My period was delayed the first month I took them, and my period lasted just 1.5 days! I don't think I had even ovulated! Then the second cycle I started having some terrible side-effects, like excessive bloating (I looked pg!), very swollen painful breasts (one swelled more than the other, had never had that before!), nasty nausea, light-headedness, nearly fainted a couple of times. Oh, and I also had absolutely no eggy cervical mucus!! Had to resort to pre-seed, which didn't work.. I thought I was pregnant, though the nausea was waaay too early in the cycle for it to be caused by a pregnancy. Then I read about similar side-effects with other women who were taking pregnacare, entirely accidentally as I was researching something else! Stopped the supplement, and the symptoms subsided gradually. Now am taking natural supplements, as well as calcium, vit D, fish oil, folic acid, inositol, royal jelly.. Oh, and maca. x


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I'm glad I have found this thread! I too have been taking Pregnacare for a month and half... this cycle I am late and have been spotting for the past 3 days. I am usually like clockwork and do not spot like this. All my tests have been :bfn: It seems too much a coincidence as so many stories like this. I will be stopping the vitamins and only taking natural vitamins from now on... Im so annoyed.


----------



## heykitty

Hi ladies,

I know this an old thread but I've been doing some research and found this info. Have been taking the vitamins for 6 months and had some very odd symptoms- irregular cycles (from 25- 30 day cycles), pregnancy symptoms in the two week wait period (I've been recording each cycle so I know that there were lots of variations) and on a few cycles I had horrendous period pain but no bleeding. My husband and I basically gave up Ttc in August as nothing was happening and therefore I stopped taking the vitamins- that cycle I was 2 weeks late for my period and despite taking lots of pregnancy tests I was getting bfn. Finally my period arrived. It never occurred to me that it might have been a result of the vitamins. It may well be a complete coincidence but I guess we'll see what happens in the next few months now I'm not taking anything.


----------



## heykitty

I should also add that now I'm no longer taking them, I've ovulated earlier this month!


----------



## Vai1969

I know this is an old thread but I WISH I had seen it before starting taking pregnacare conception pills.

I have always been 25 day cycle, regular as clockwork, never missed a period! I started these 2 months ago and have since missed my periods believing I could be pregnant. I've been feeling dizzy, tired, nauseous, very irritable and emotional (not like me at all!) very painful 'on and off' AF cramps and very sore heavy BBS but NO period! I have all the signs of pregnancy and I've wasted so much money on tests that are continually BFN. I started to worry and googled my symptoms and this thread came up...! I'm one of those people that has been affected badly and I stopped taking them as soon as I realised I was not on my own. I just wish AF would turn up so I can get back to normal and TTC. They also delayed my OV and that had me panicking thinking I wasn't ovulating as normal. So much worry, stress and expense wasted taking these pills. 

I do not recommend them if you are regular and TTC :-( Also my CM disappeared too. I just wish I had never been seduced by the branding, I don't usually take any vitamins as I eat very healthy and lead an active lifestyle but I guess when you're desperate for a child you will try anything! I've learnt my lesson and I hope this has helped anyone with the same symptoms after taking pregnacare. My question is how long does it take to get the hell out of your system?!!


----------



## Mom2sam

I started them last month & after reading all the posts i'm a little worried nw. Will see if ovulation or AF is delayed i will knw its the pregnacare as otherwise im regular as clock work


----------



## sunshine82

ive just started these too and im usually pretty regular. ive had the last five days of cramping from cycle day 14-19 with spotting either pink, red blood and ewcm with blood. Only usually when i wipe other than one day when a little more than spotting but enough to go on liner. Its ovulation time for me so first day or two assume that but now im.worried. I am tracking and trying to prepare for ttc in April. I have a ds aged two and i had irregular cycles before my bfp which took 15 months and i this past year had lovely regular cycles. Now i dont know if this is going to throw me all out of sync :( My oh works away for 3 weeks every six so im worried one of my three chances this year in April is already gone i could cry. I didnt want to have to worry about ov kits, dates and calendar so much next time. Now i feel totally upset. I got to home af arrives on time in 13 days if not i dont know how this will affect the months where dh will be home to ttc this year. I dont know why or if these vitamins have done this. I thought I bought the best thing to prepare myself for ttc. :'(


----------

